# What Lakes do you fish for Bass?



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Since it's winter and not much to do let's see where every one does their bass fishing.

Mine are :
1- Piedmont 
2- Salt Fork
3- Clendening 
4- Barkcamp/Belmont Lake

I like to start fishing Tappan and Leesville a little more. I'm 9.5 miles away from the Ohio River and a ramp . Never go any more because the Ohio River is always messed up!


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

erie,,,,,erie...erie..largemouth and smallmouth best there is


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Erie, salt fork, Burr oak.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mosquito, Milton, Berlin, Portage, Clear Fork, Tappan....and of course Erie. And the occasional trip to Chautauqua


----------



## devans1986 (Apr 25, 2013)

You know, theres still big bass to be caught this time of year if you can get out. Just switch to slow tactics and more presentations near the bottom. Your neck of the wood has some great bass lakes. Salt For and Piedmont are also good this time of year for saugeye and the occasional muskie.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

devans1986 said:


> You know, theres still big bass to be caught this time of year if you can get out. Just switch to slow tactics and more presentations near the bottom. Your neck of the wood has some great bass lakes. Salt For and Piedmont are also good this time of year for saugeye and the occasional muskie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I go from shore ..........weather permitting. Boat is put away until March.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

In no particular order .... Milton, Berlin, Mosquito, West Branch. Preference depends on time of the year. And yes there are times of the year I'd prefer fishing West Branch versus some of the other lakes mentioned lol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Since I live in North Carolina, most of these lakes you guys may not know, but I did fish Erie once, from the Buffalo side, and had a good day with the smallies.

Anyway, here's my list.
High Point City Lake (Shortdrift has fished it with me twice, my home lake)
Randleman (one of the top 100)
High Rock (hosted the BASSMASTER CLASSIC three times)
Badin Lake (Jewel of the Yadkin)
Shearon Harris (giant bass here)
Jordan (14 pounders caught here nearly every year)


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey NC bass, have relatives in Charlotte and Huntersville. I’ve contemplated taking my 14 footer to High Rock or another area lake to crappie fish. Any near by good lakes for big crappie?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

High Rock is great for crappie. Also Badin, Tuckertown and Tillery. Then you have Jordan, which may be the best crappie lake in the south east.


----------

